# r32 gtst aftermarket hood



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

where are sites that sell r32 gtst carbon fiber hoods that dont look like the stock one. i dont want the hood covering the grill. and i searched, maybe im typin in the wrong shit when i search. anyone know anything?


----------



## RB240z (Mar 16, 2004)

why not buy a gtr hood from importfan.com im not sure if it will fit so dont hold it against me but it could be a possibility if ur in cali you may be able to get down there i believe they are in diamond bar somewhere. hope i helped


----------

